# diagnois



## alices (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi everyone how would you code if a pt comes in with nausea/vomiting and final dx is 1) dehydration 2nd to vomiting and diarrhea 2)acute renal failure how would you code this on the ER charge slip? I only ask because I would've coded w/o the vomiting/diarrhea but the other 3 coders said no that they would have coded it 78701,78791,27651, and 5849 in that order so I am starting to think maybe I am coding wrong and if so want to get it straight now than later..any and all help would be appreciated..thanks alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Dec 10, 2011)

*Symptom's coding*

I  think the general convention in ED ICD-9 coding is to code signs and symptoms to give the payor a full view of why the patient came to the ED. This will sometimes conflict with ICD guidelines which will consider some symptoms wrapped into the final.....wheezing with asthma etc. So if you were talking to ED coders they will genrally subscribe to full symptom coding. Others would be more final dx oriented.
Hey it all changes in 2012 anyway...

Jim


----------



## alices (Dec 12, 2011)

*re-diagnosis*

Thank you for the help..alice


----------

